# CK30 Loader issue- downpressure



## 1953NAA (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello forum, 
I have a CK30 with a loader and about 60 hours on the proofmeter. I've experienced some intermittent times that when exerting down pressure on the loader to scoop something, the pressure just doesn't seem to be there. It is sporadic- most of the time there's enough pressure to lift the front end of the tractor off the ground. Other times, nothing. The local Kioti dealer's been great to work with and he's had it a couple of times to try to replicate the condition but, of course, when it's at the shop it doesn't do it. As a result, his feedback is unless it can be replicated, they're at a loss as to what may be causing this. 

Any thoughts to what may be causing this? Has anyone else experienced this?

Any and all responses are most welcome and appreciated!

Ron


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

My guess would be that you are pushing the loader joystick all the way ahead, into the float position. I use to do this with my Bobcat when I first got it. Bye


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Bulldog may have a point. on my CK20 pushing the joystick to the float position has a definite detente that is easy to feel. 
Could also possibly be dirt/debris intermittently causing a valve to stick.

Intermittent problems suck.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Could be your bucket at what some say dead zone angle 45 degrees about...can't lift tries plus hardly digs etc..

What are you running for RPM's?


----------



## 1953NAA (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the response. Definitely not floating the bucket since I'm not engaging past the detent on the joystick. Bucket is level or slightly tilted downward maybe 5 degrees or so. Since it sounds like no one else is seeing this, I may have a flakey joystick and will need to continue to see about getting this replaced before the warranty is out. 

I appreciate the feedback!

Ron


----------

